# favorite books(real books, not mangas...ALL text and little pictures)



## takun32 (Nov 27, 2009)

i love war books.
-book of five rings
-jet kun do


----------



## Davess (Nov 27, 2009)

takun32 said:
			
		

> i love war books.
> -book of five rings
> -jet kun do


Me Too!

i love war books!
-milkweed

(no other books compare to milkweed)


----------



## Monkee3000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Around the World in Eighty Days - Jules Verne
Brave New World - Aldous Huxley
War of the Worlds - H.G Wells

My favourite 3 books of my life so-far, they've all been read numerous times.


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2009)

The Harry Potter series... Although I didn't enjoy the last few books as much as the first few.


----------



## Wulfgar (Nov 27, 2009)

The Shannara Series - Terry Brooks


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

Beast.
Greed.
Crisis Four.
Candy.
Road of the dead.
Blackout.
Increment.


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 27, 2009)

Hover Car Racer
Cherub Series
Henderson's Boys Series
Young James Bond Series


----------



## nasune (Nov 27, 2009)

The Lord of the Rings, The Book of Illusions, The Green Mile, Atlantis, The Whisper in the Darkness, The Loved Dead, Angels & Demons, Da Vinci Code, The Hobbit, Silmarillion, Merlin, Three Musketeers, Count of Monte Cristo, Silence of the Lambs (it's funny though, thus far I have never seen the movie) and a couple of others I can't quite recall right now.


----------



## Opium (Nov 27, 2009)

Catch-22
Sabriel
His Dark Materials


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2009)

Harry Potter
Darren Shan


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 27, 2009)

Magician - Raymond E. Feist (and the rest of the riftwar saga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
The Redemption of Althalus - David and Leigh Eddings
Good Omens - Terry Prattchett and Neil Gaiman.
Those three books are my favourite books of all time, and I must have read all three of them at least 30 times each.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2009)

Eragon, Eldest and Brisingr    Christopher Paolini


----------



## Cyan (Nov 27, 2009)

Like the author's thread, I didn't read a lot of "real" book, so here are the ones I liked :

- Lord of the ring, The silmarillion, Bilbo, etc. whatever is on Tolkien's middle earth

- Earth's children (J.M. Auel), 
great series from a kro-magnon (prehistoric) child who lose her tribe after an earthquake and is adopted by another and less advanced tribe.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Nov 27, 2009)

If you read any book from this decade, make it Life of Pi.


----------



## agony (Nov 27, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> If you read any book from this decade, make it Life of Pi.


Egad I hate it. So far most of the people I met either love it a hell lot or hate it a hell lot.

I love fantasy stuff so...
Jim Butcher's Harry Dresden Series. It's the best of the modern fantasy mystery series I have read.

Any book of Haurki Murakami. But Wind up Bird Chronicles is a especially huge mindfuck.

Neil Gaiman's Stardust still remains deep in my heart after years.

A Song of Ice and Fire. . if you haven't read this, you should read it. Now. 

The Chaos Walking series by Patrick Ness are great books but not one that I would read again.


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

Tibetan Book of The Dead.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

-brave new world
-all the troubles of the world (short story by isaac asimov)
-the host (just because the twilight author wrote it, doesn't mean it's not awesome.)

you should add a poll like thing (manually count the votes for each book) like dice's essentials lists, then this thread could be stickied!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 28, 2009)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> Eragon, Eldest and Brisingr    Christopher Paolini



Oh yeah, this too.


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2009)

- Twilight
- New Moon
- Ecilpse
- Breaking Dawn

Oh and Midnight Sun


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2009)

Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy
Nova (Samuel Delany) 
Dune
Death and the Dervish (Meša Selimović) 


There's a ton of books I like very very much but won't call them "favourite" because that would be watering the term down a bit.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 28, 2009)

I have only really gotten into the Harry Potter series, I pounded those books in like 5 months. I loved them.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 28, 2009)

A Song of Ice and Fire.


----------

